# Tecumseh 6.0hp starting problem



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member so this is my first thread. I have a Tecumseh 6.0hp ohv engine with a pull cord starter on a ride on mower. It runs really well and I have had no trouble with it up till now. When I try to start it, it nearly rips my fingers off, but when it starts it runs OK. Is there an automatic decompression widget thing thats not working, wrong valve settings or something else? I would appreciate any suggestions at all. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

we are going to need the model and serial number of the engine...should be on the engine cover. most of the time numbers are stamped into the metal


----------



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Chuck thanks for the quick reply.
It"s Service Number is 740043 or 695244A
Model No OV 195 EA
DOM 05137 DLO 189
Engine Family STPXS 1951 AC
Disp 195cc

Hope this might help as I"m a new but enthusiastic starter with small engines.


----------



## PeteEdge (Jul 27, 2011)

chuck_thehammer said:


> we are going to need the model and serial number of the engine...should be on the engine cover. most of the time numbers are stamped into the metal


Hi Chuck thanks for the quick reply.
It"s Service Number is 740043 or 695244A
Model No OV 195 EA
DOM 05137 DLO 189
Engine Family STPXS 1951 AC
Disp 195cc

Hope this might help as I"m a new but enthusiastic starter with small engines.


----------

